# XMI Datei in Access einlesen



## Summer (2. Feb 2009)

geht das?? ich möchte meine XMI Datei in Access einlesen, brauch ich dazu JDBC??? Wenn ja weiss jemand wie das geht, ich hab damit noch nie gearbeitet, 

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## foobar (2. Feb 2009)

Ist das eine Frage zur Programmierung in Java oder gehts um einen Datenimport im Programm MS Access?

In Java brauchst du dafür JDBC also XMI-File parsen und dann die Datensätze per JDBC/Sql in deine DB schreiben.


----------



## Summer (2. Feb 2009)

eigentlich beides, 

ich weiss nicht wie ich es in acces importieren kann, und ich weiss nicht welche befehle ich in jdbc brauche....wie gesagt ich habe noch nie damit gearbeitet, weder mit acces, wobei das nicht so schwer sein sollte, noch mit jdbc


----------



## Summer (2. Feb 2009)

mein access 2003 kennt folgendes nichts: 

MSXML2.IXMLDOMNode

bzw.

Dim xmlRoot As MSXML2.IXMLDOMNode

beim compilieren kommt mir folgender Error:
Benutzerdefinierter Typ nicht definiert


???


----------



## Summer (4. Feb 2009)

Das in Access habe ich mittlerweile herausgefunden.

Aber wie mach ich das mit JDBC??

Ich habe im Internet etwas gefunden:

Muss ich folgende Methode in meine XXXXImpl.java Klasse schreiben??


private Connection getCurrentConnection() throws SQLException {  

      PreparedStatement st = getDBTransaction().createPreparedStatement("commit",1);  
      Connection conn = st.getConnection();  st.close();  return conn;
}


Kann mir das jemand weiter helfen??  

Danke


----------



## foobar (4. Feb 2009)

Benutz mal die Suche, da wirste genügend Howtos zu JDBC finden. Es spielt dabei keine Rolle welche DB du verwendest.


----------



## Summer (4. Feb 2009)

ok, danke


----------



## Summer (4. Feb 2009)

weisst, du vielleicht mit welcher funktion ich in Acces 2 vorhandene Tabellen leeren kann um sie dann neu zu füllen??


----------



## foobar (4. Feb 2009)

In Sql  machste einfach ein "delete from myTable".


----------



## Summer (4. Feb 2009)

Ja hab auch grad im Internet gefunden . 

Danke


----------

